# Is there a router bit to make this edge?



## jancar (Oct 4, 2016)

Is there a router bit that would make this edge (see picture)? If not, how would you do it? Thanks.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That would be fairly easy to do with a rabbetting bit set.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/129688/WoodRiver-Rabbet-Router-Bit-Set-12-SH.aspx

Use the larger bearing first, then switch to a smaller one for the second cut

Could also be done with a table saw and a flat tooth blade if only on a straight edge


there are similar ones that do it in one pass, but you'll have to verify the profile

http://www.rockler.com/twin-step-ogee-bit-oe833


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jancar said:


> Is there a router bit that would make this edge (see picture)? If not, how would you do it? Thanks.


Welcome Jancar to the forums..
the bit you are looking for is called a stepped picture frame rabbeting bit...
you will need to a adjust the bearing size to get the profile dimensions you are after...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Can be done with same cutter.
For example Whiteside 2901.
Set first step to 1/4 x 1/8.
Raise cutter x 1/8, riding rabbet, and repeat.


----------



## jancar (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I was hoping to do it in one pass, but the stepped bits don't seem to come in these dimensions. I'll try to do it with the rabbeting bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jancar said:


> Is there a router bit that would make this edge (see picture)? If not, how would you do it? Thanks.













jancar said:


> Thanks for the replies! I was hoping to do it in one pass, but the stepped bits don't seem to come in these dimensions. I'll try to do it with the rabbeting bits.


this bit will do it in one pass if you change the bearing w/ an increased OD of ½'' which will reduce the horizontal depth of cut ¼''...
*picture frame rabbeting bit...*

.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jancar.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Jancar. It can also be done on a table saw in 4 passes which is faster if you have a bunch to do or is cheaper if you only have one to do.


----------

